# the bat



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

_Free to copy for non-commercial uses_









View attachment bat.pdf


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You're turning into a design machine !!!

I like this one.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Holy Slingshots! Looks great!


----------



## gecko (Dec 5, 2011)

very nice design.

take it easy, gecko


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very interesting, thank you very much.


----------

